
Canadian prime minister schools journalist in how quantum computing works - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/15/11439766/canadian-prime-minister-justin-trudeau-journalist-quantum-computers
======
CarolineW
Just been reading about Justin Trudeau's background.

* BA in English literature from McGill University

* BEd from the University of British Columbia

* worked as a teacher in Vancouver

* studied engineering

* began a master's degree in environmental geography.

This might be why his cabinet is stuffed with people who actually know their
jobs. He's altogether a more interesting person than the usual run-of-the-mill
politician, who is more like a turtle on a fence-post:

    
    
        You know he didn't get up there
        by himself.  He doesn't belong
        there; he can't get anything done
        while he's up there; and you just
        want to help the poor, dumb thing
        down.
    

Yeah, that's not Trudeau.

